# Brute 750's and Outty 1000 Ripping Around



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Quick little video of a few of us ripping around last weekend...

Few wheelies, and fun....


----------



## Muddigger09 (May 7, 2013)

Nice


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice vid I looked at ure other vids u still got the foxbody


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

brutepower95 said:


> Nice vid I looked at ure other vids u still got the foxbody


yes I still have the foxbody, in the process of a motor over haul


----------

